# Palm Error Message



## ronningfamily (Jul 10, 2001)

I am very very fluent in the Palm OS and Palm Software when it comes to using it.

Today, as I do everyday I launched my Palm OS Desktop 4.01 and received a error message...

Error: Failed to Open Date Book database.

I have my life on this with Splash ID, Pocket Quicken, etc. The desktop will not run. 

Has been trouble free till this point. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sincerely, Mark Ronning


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - try this:

In Windows Explorer, go to C:/Palm/(your userfolder) and click on the Datebook folder. Rename Datebook.dat file to Datebook.old then rename Datebook.bak to Datebook.dat.

Close out of all those windows and re-open Palm desktop. 

See if that solves the problem. Good luck!


----------

